# Wood guess or gloat- whichever.



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

Needed a road trip- at least I convinced Kathie of that and while we were going- hell might as well pick up a couple chunks of wood- Right?? This will be a tough one -what is it? Aargh as if you won't already know. Damn I love this stuff!!!
My mill buddy just got a lucas 56" mill. I was amazed at how light it was and the chain that was on the bar. Has a set of teeth about every 8-9". The cut that chain makes is very clean. He bought it used- about 5 yrs old but it looks brand new- He got it for 1/3 of what a new one is. Sure would be tempting........... Nope better stick to the wood- I am always in enough trouble already................. Tired but it sure is fun

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Good grief! Looks like a mixture of stuff... What is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Good grief! Looks like a mixture of stuff... What is it?



Absolutely no mixture just one type of wood- If I wet it you would know for sure. I will give you a hint- It'swood........


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2014)

jerk-wood

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of it looks like maple burl, some like redwood, and some like walnut... I'm guessing it's walnut... Or jerkwood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Some of it looks like maple burl, some like redwood, and some like walnut... I'm guessing it's walnut... Or jerkwood




I think Henry was right- not maple- not redwood- all claro walnut burl- full of swirls, color, curls and eyes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of those pieces closest to the truck have amazing stripes.

Third from the right in the next to last pic... Wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Some of those pieces closest to the truck have amazing stripes.
> 
> Third from the right in the next to last pic... Wow!




I agree amazing color- and that is sawmill cut.Here is that one and another



 



 


Mother nature sure gives us some treats!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 29, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL pieces, Mike!

Wish I would be able to get some money in the wood budget anytime soon - really really like the pieces in the 1st and 4th pictures!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice haul Mike! Quite a few nice boxes in there for ya !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2014)

Notwithstanding my contempt (and envy), congrats on a spectacular haul. You really must be living right!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> Notwithstanding my contempt (and envy), congrats on a spectacular haul. You really must be living right!



I do not know about livin right but Life is Damn GOOD!!!!!!!!! Only bad thing is last week I sold stuff to make room and now I will fill that space plus some more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2014)

That is good news for the rest of us, since it means you'll need to clear more space! Just give me a while to replenish my secret wood cash reserve that you so successfully depleted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> That is good news for the rest of us, since it means you'll need to clear more space! Just give me a while to replenish my secret wood cash reserve that you so successfully depleted.



There is 1200 lbs of burl in the trailer- at my hobby use rate- It is enough for a couple retirements. I will be selling a bunch of it. I have to- otherwise I will be building a dog house to live in with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike, are there any pieces in there that would make a true burl gunstock? A two piece stock...18" X 8" X 2 3/4" and a 14" X 2 1/2 X 2 1/2. Many gun sellers list their guns with "burl stocks", but actually they never are true burl. Just crotch or rarely stump. I've only seen one or two actual burl stocks, and I want one. Will gladly pay for your wood and your trouble rounding a set up. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> There is 1200 lbs of burl in the trailer- at my hobby use rate- It is enough for a couple retirements. I will be selling a bunch of it. I have to- otherwise I will be building a dog house to live in with it.


You may be on to something. In this day and age of ridiculous excess, I bet you could find plenty of the newly rich amd famous who would pay quite handsomely for a unique burl dog house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice road trip and great stuff to come home with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Man...that is great score Mike. I need a chainsaw. I see wood all over here....lots of maple....lots....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Mike, are there any pieces in there that would make a true burl gunstock? A two piece stock...18" X 8" X 2 3/4" and a 14" X 2 1/2 X 2 1/2. Many gun sellers list their guns with "burl stocks", but actually they never are true burl. Just crotch or rarely stump. I've only seen one or two actual burl stocks, and I want one. Will gladly pay for your wood and your trouble rounding a set up. Gary



Gary I supposed it depends on your definition of burl. Most walnut burls seem to be the root graft type. eyes, curl, swirl and color. If that works I have what you want. If it is just and eye burl- further up the tree, I have a very old thin slab that was a table top- mostly eyes. Way too thin for stock and it is the only one like it that I have had. I will mark out a stock on a piece that fits size.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> You may be on to something. In this day and age of ridiculous excess, I bet you could find plenty of the newly rich amd famous who would pay quite handsomely for a unique burl dog house.



As a plaster contractor I spent my career working for the rich and famous. I have worked on a 2 story stucco rabbit hutch, fancy pigeon coup and dog houses. 
"In this day and age of ridiculous excess" i think that is just a matter of perspective- If you are in Nigeria wonderin where your next meal comes from- people that buy little exotic pieces of wood probably are perceived as rich, excessive and famous.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> If you are on wood barter wonderin where your next meal comes from- because you bought little exotic pieces of wood, Henry probably is perceived as rich, excessive and famous



fixed it for ya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> There is 1200 lbs of burl in the trailer- at my hobby use rate- It is enough for a couple retirements. I will be selling a bunch of it. I have to- otherwise I will be building a dog house to live in with it.


at least your new home will look good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

